# Config for a good high end CPU



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

According to the "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html" 

I ONLY NEED A CPU CONFIG. NOT AN ENTIRE RIG!

1.Purpose: FUTURE PROOF GAMING

2. Yes I am open to alternatives. (Please dont suggest AMD graphic cards)

3. Max Budget: 80k

4. OCing: YES!!!

5. OS: WINDOWS 7 64bit ULTIMATE

6. HARD DRIVE: I have enough space. DONT NEED ONE!

7. Screen Size: 24" (1920*1080)

8. Hardware Knowlegde: 7/10

9. I haven't built a desktop. This will be built by an assembler.

10. I am planning to purchase this system in* last week of may or first week of june*

11. Yes config has to be future-proof!!!!!!!!

12. No need for monitor, HDD, sound card, keyboard/mouse. 

13. I live in Gopalpur, Orissa. Yes I am planning to make all purchases via online stores. Please suggest some good reliable ones. 

14. I want a motherboard which is SLI compatible. Also a 580GTX would be nice. I plan to SLI this graphic card next year. I plan on playing high end games on the highest settings. I have crysis 1 and 2, BFBC2, Black Ops, MW 1 and 2, NFSHP etc.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

if you are planning to buy last week of may then ask on first-second week of may..things are going to be very different then!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, Bulldozer might be out by then too.


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Nope it won't but Llano will.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, i appreciate the suggestion to wait. But I am not going with AMD. The new processors will take time to come to india. Mobos will follow later. So just suggest me with a config. LOL!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3800
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI N580 GTX | 27000
*SSD*
 | Corsair Fore 60GB | 7200
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
 | Corsair AX850 | 11500
*Case*
 | Coolermaster HAF 932 | 8500
|
* Total*
 |80500


----------



## d3p (Mar 9, 2011)

@Aashrey99: I know that you can't get all these things whatever is listed out by Jas or may be by vicky. 
Because in Berhampur none of these will be available as well as these retailers wouldn't have heard about these things previously & Finally you end up in having somethings else.

Answer my questions !...
1. Did you ever check what your local retailer deals with ??
2. Are you open to buy these things online ? Yes you are.

Suggestion:
1. Verify with your local retailers whether they can procure these ?
2. Market Study ? What & where its available ? RMA support ?

BTW i'm from Berhampur & i know the situations out there perfectly.

Don't take me wrong bro, its just a suggestion as i know the place.
Note: Don't trust IBM Computers @ Tata Bench Square [owner will qoute a high price on every parts & support is wost than pathetic.]

Next regarding your requirements, you have a knowledge of 7/10 on Hardware & you expect your reseller to assemble you PC ??? If you buy it online nobody will come to you for assembling. 

I believe a good CPU can be assembled & later onwards can be debugged, if you have assembled it & you learn +, otherwise just like a small kid you ran down to the shop asking for support everytime.

If you want a assembled PC as well as covered with warranties, then go with Alienware or browse www.bragpc.com


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 9, 2011)

@jas: thanks bro!! much appreciated. PS: i was thinking about getting the antec 1200 TPQ. I read around some forums and people were really skeptic about a 1000W PSU powering 2 580's. plus if someone plans to do overclocking then the PSU will most likely get fryed, wont it? so do i get a 1200W psu? 
PS: im really not updated on SSDs. Whats the advantage of having em?

@d3p5kor

A1: Im really not interested in the local sellers. I've had really bad experiences with them

A2: YES!

And I dont know the first think about market study. So you'll probably have to help.

Ummm.... Ok, heres the current situation. My dad is in the army, and he got posted to gopalpur. Currently im living in Kota. I will go to gopalpur after the BITTS paper on 20th May. I'm not really keen on going to a local dealer for the parts. they take time and its really ineffective. Also finding a dealer who can arrange stuff really fast is hard. I have located everything online except the CPU cooler mentioned by jas. And since your from around there, well thats great help. Once my papers are done ill give full time to this PC building work and all that. And your right with the assembly, ill do it myself.

Thanks!!!


----------



## d3p (Mar 9, 2011)

Well well i can only provide you help, only if i get rid of my work from US & come to orissa back.

BTW i have planned to come to my native on May end. So let me know, if any help is required on this.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 9, 2011)

amd cards are better this time so dont carry misconceptions that amd cards are wrongly suggested.

if we keep open mindsets then we all may endup with unique configs but not bad configs.

 and also cpu is your processor , the box is cabinet or chassis , and a fully assebled cabinet with all components is your rig.

external perepherals are seperate.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 9, 2011)

aby geek said:


> amd cards are better this time so dont carry misconceptions that amd cards are wrongly suggested.
> 
> if we keep open mindsets then we all may endup with unique configs but not bad configs.
> 
> and also cpu is your processor



hehehe... sorry i know that my CPU is my processor. lol

PS: amd drivers SUCK for crossfire. and really nvidia has better drivers and performance in general.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> hehehe... sorry i know that my CPU is my processor. lol
> 
> PS: amd drivers SUCK for crossfire. and really nvidia has better drivers and performance in general.



not now. the drivers have improved cf scaling now. about 70% more
performance.


----------



## d3p (Mar 9, 2011)

@Aashrey: Try googling LOL !..

AMD drivers also good when compared to NVidia's now a days & they perform better.

I will only agree if you use Linux, as AMD linux drivers are not easily available.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 9, 2011)

OK OK, AMD's good, I get it. Hey Jas, where did you find the ASUS P8P67 PRO for 11.5k??
I found it for 12.5.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ Well *Aashrey99*, i suggest to stick with jaskanwar's config. Its the best for the price. You can find ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5K IN SMC INTERNATIONAL. Order it online.

Go for antec 1200w TPQ if you have plans to sli a pair of gtx 580's. Its the best and priced around 14.5k. You can get it in BBSR as it has a distributor named *ALFATECH* here. Else order online.

Try corsair hydro cooler H70. Its more clean and effective imo. Noctua one mentioned by jas is also good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

@op
most of those cfx probs are things of dinosaurs time. amd crossfire is too impresive now. scaling is sometimes 2x the peformance of single card. 

most of prices we mention fluctuate. 

cpu cooler is at itwares afaik.

try a corsair ax1200. antec is very noisy. leave ssd thus for now.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

batman h70 is greater than 4k. there the nh-d14 comes close and....


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ I would have recommended corsair ax1200 as well. Its gold certified as opposed to silver of antec. But its 4-5k more and the antec tpq oozes value at its price. It easily handled 4 gtx 480's but so can a corsair ax 1200.

Is the nh-d14 better than h70?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

batman yes nh-d14 better.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 9, 2011)

corsair ax1200 is arnd 18k mrp


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 10, 2011)

@jas: the ASUS P8P67 PRO is 12.8k at SMC. ASUS P8P67 is 11k. I just checked it. 

PS: whats the advantage of having SSD?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

get a PRO.

SSD are quieter, faster, much lower data read times than HDD.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ yup. They have lesser moving parts and therefore are more reliable. They are blazing fast in read and write compared to hdd's.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^and are blazingly costlier too
but worth the money i guess


----------



## aby geek (Mar 10, 2011)

vicky i wanted to ask you if buying an ssd ffrom usa is a good idea or not.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 11, 2011)

so then the final config stands at

Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
Asus P8P67 PRO Socket 1155
MSI N580 GTX Graphics Card
Cooler Master HAF 922 Chassis
Asus 23indh Widescreen LED Monitors (ML238H)
Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2
Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W Power Supply (TPQ-1200)

I have emailed smc and itdepot for quotes on this configuration. any other sites i should send emails for quotes??

surprisingly itdepot support team replied within an hour, they said they'd get back to me with the price, but alteast they replied. LOL!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes many other sites are there.
* Computerwarehouse
* Helpingindia


----------

